# Holding your slingshot



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Since making my own slingshots from the forks of branches I have found that the thicker the hand grip make the slingshot much more stable. At the ripe old age of 83 in December I find my hands are not as steady as they once were. I have found that leaving the hand grip as thick as will feel comfortable in my hand the tremors go away. Strange but true.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its all about finding your comfort level and what works for you. the search for the perfect slingshot is endless.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I absolutely agree. I found early on in my slingshot journey that thin slingshots dont work well in old hands. Especially if theres Arthritis

involved. Palm swells etc work wonders and / or Wingshooters Longbows are great with the what i call crooked handle. Or something like that anyway which fills the hand up.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I seem to be the opposite!!! I prefer smaller frames without palm swells. I shoot with a sideways hold, which for me reduces tremor. And I hold the frame with a finger hook and thumb brace way up high at the band ties; that greatly reduces wrist strain. We all need to try a variety of frames to find what suits each of us best.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That's why OXO makes all of their stuff with big handles. A design system that works. :thumbsup:


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you my friends for your answers and advice. It pleases me that so many of you are willing to give up you time and knowledge to help this Old Codger. In what I have gleaned from all of your advice I have come to the conclusion that there is no such Slingshot which is perfect. Only in the hands of the user can one particular instrument be perfect for that user and to them alone. The comment was made " The search for the perfect Slingshot is endless". This I believe to be true, but it can only apply to that particular user. Yes I have found the thicker hand grip suits me on my old age, but it is not my perfect Slingshot. The one which I favor most is with bent metal forks with plastic hand grip. Red Rubbers and a pouch made from a leather belt. There are the rare occasions when the need to take aim is unnecessary. I know by some uncanny instinct that I can get a four inch grouping at ten paces. Not far granted but I am 83 years of age.

I would like to thank all of you dear friends for giving me a new interest in life, granted not one that use much use to others, but a life saver to this old gent.

I remain always The Old Codger


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I think you may find the palm swell of the Simple Shots Scout may be of assistance; also the technique Charles mentioned may also be of assistance to reduce strain.

Also as Charles mentioned, it all about comfort for yourself, rather than about effort to ever be like anyone else, or what they may say is the "best technique" to achieve anything.

Given the best is what works for you.

All it takes is adaption of the basic principles, with the mind you clearly have shown you have; to your own comfortable shooting style.

Cheers Allan


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you Allen

You have been a good advisor and friend since I joined this site, for this I shall be eternally grateful.

The Old Codger


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Well thats what its all about. Making new friends and helping folks. Great pastime aint it?


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you Sir,

Really it takes me nothing to be a friend, and offer some advice from many years of practice.

It costs me nothing at all; and may save yourself from making the errors many of us make before learning the hard way to correct ourselves.

Given like yourself no doubt, I am retired, with little to do but shoot my slingshot, and endeavour to improve.

Perfection not being of this lifetime unfortunately.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I barely grip the frame at all. I always shoot with a safety lanyard around my wrist, because I allow the frame to be loose just after release of the pouch. I basically push the frame away from me, instead of gripping it.


----------

